# MAC lipglass



## vita cooper (Jun 20, 2019)

I know I'm Johnny come lately but was anybody able to cop MAC lipglasses yesterday (6-19-20) from Macy's yesterday??? Selected lipglasses were on sale for 8.75.  I purchased 6 and my sister purchased 5.  They also gave you 2 gifts for purchases over 50.00.  Good luck to you if you did!!!!!!


----------

